# Curious about the Canik TP9



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has any info or hands on comments on these Turkish made pistols.
I've seen them at the gun shows recently and took a quick look at one last week. They seem solid and not bad priced. The trigger was surprisingly nice when compared to a similar priced pistol. Don't want to start a debate on what is better than or the old I only buy XXXXX brand.
If you have some info please share it. Just looking for someone who may own one or know about these.

Thanks, worm


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I have heard of one person I know who has one.. They are quite content with it. Use as ahh their "truck gun".


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Just another CZ knockoff. Not a bad gun at all but I prefer spending a few more bucks for the real deal.


----------



## mubb98 (Jul 21, 2009)

I own one and love it. For the money its a very solid gun that you will not be disappointed in. It is actually one of my favorites to shoot.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Good stuff. I usually shy away from the new or newer models but this seemed like a solid pistol. I really like the trigger. I may give it some time before I jump on the Canik wagon. The reviews sound good so far. I'll do a little more research on this one. For now it looks like it gets a thumbs up for the price.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Got a buddy who uses one for 3 gun competive and really likes it. I myself like the CZ P07


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

NRA's Shooting Illustrated just reviewed it on-line last Month, for what it's worth (their words), they say they (Canik) just don't make guns appropriate for competition." $429MSRP & with a Shield RMSC optic already installed, MSRP of $649.99. A real good article in this month's rag about reflex sights I wished I'd of read before my last purchase.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I chuckle at that biased article. Canik is geared up for 3 gun competion and has for awhile. Look up on their website and you will see their race gun. They look good still and much better than S&W.


----------

